# Diabolus Necropolis



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

My Haunt Website:

www.diabolus-necropolis.uk.tt


----------



## rainwebs (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice sketch on the flyer

Regards Rainer


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

ah, yes tis a great picture, unluckily im not the artist


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

oh and people, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE sign the guestbook!


----------

